# Alchispezialisierung? Was macht was?



## Magepower (20. Februar 2007)

Hey Leute,

Hab durch die vergangenen Threads zumindestens jetzt mal rausbekommen das es 3 verschiedene Spezialisierungen gibt. 

Meister der Transmutation
Meister der Elixiere
Meister der Tränke

Bei Meister der Elixiere weiß ich mittlerweile das eine abgeschloßene Quest dem Alchimisten ermöglicht manchmal ein zusätzliches Elixier zu erhalten.

Wie sieht es denn da bei den anderen aus???

Ist das dann dasselbe nur mit der chance aus Tränken oder Transmutationen mehrere rauszubekommen??

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenor (20. Februar 2007)

Jop genau dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojitoto (20. Februar 2007)

Hi Magepower.

Im Prinzip genauso. 

Das heißt, bei "Meister der Tränke" hast Du die Chance beim Brauen von "Tränken" (Heil-, Mana-, Resischutztränke etc.) manchmal einen zusätzlichen Trank zu erhalten. Und bei "Meister der Transmutation" besitzt Du entsprechend die Chance beim Transmutieren von Gegenständen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung (bin "Meister der Elexiere") würde ich die Chance mit ca. 20% beurteilen.

Grüße moji.


----------



## Magepower (20. Februar 2007)

Danke das hat mir doch schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weitergeholfen :-).....


----------



## Zuikaku (20. Februar 2007)

Bei der Alchemiespezialisierung ist es nicht nur möglich 1 weiteres zu erhalten sondern X. Man bekommt nicht bei jedem Trank 2 für 1 wie es beim Schneidern ist. Bei Alchemie ist es möglich das es bei Luck sogar 5 für 1 gibt. Dies ist aber wie gesagt pur vom Luck abhängig.

Ich persönlich würde Elexiere wählen, oder um noch gut Geld zu machen Transmute.


----------



## Ocire (20. Februar 2007)

tja ich md transmutaion und naja finde eigentlich ist egal was du macht so offt ist das echt nicht nur finde ich halt bei mdt wenn halt da mal eins doppelt hast bei urmacht gleich mal 100+g gewinn  bei den anderen halt immer nur paar g


----------



## Griffith (20. Februar 2007)

hmmm da hät ich glei mal ne frage ...weiss nich obs schon beantwortet wurde aber,
wo kann man sich denn Spezialisiren und ab welchem skill?


----------



## mojitoto (21. Februar 2007)

Der Questgeber für "Meister der Elixiere" ist in Shatrah im Unteren Viertel (Alchilehrer), die Questgeberin für "Meister der Tränke" ist im Posten der Cenarius-Expedition (das ist die wo man bsw. die unbekannten Pflanzenteile abgeben kann/konnte) und der Qusetgeber für "Meister der Transmutation" letztendlich ist in Sturmsäule in Netherstorm.
Um die Quest annehmen zu können, musst Du mindestens Level 68 sein und einen Alchi-Skill von 350 haben.

Grüße moji.


----------



## Dalinga (21. Februar 2007)

Ocire schrieb:


> tja ich md transmutaion und naja finde eigentlich ist egal was du macht so offt ist das echt nicht nur finde ich halt bei mdt wenn halt da mal eins doppelt hast bei urmacht gleich mal 100+g gewinn  bei den anderen halt immer nur paar g



Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung
Tränke kann man zu jederzeit und zuhauf brauen, Transmutieren hat einen cd, der von Urmacht ist 24h. Gehen wir mal rechnerisch von 10 % wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Bonus aus, dann brauchst du 10 Tage um einmal eine Urmacht mehr zu bekommen. Gestern hat mir ein Braumeister eine Titans gebraut und schwups sind zwei bei rausgekommen.


----------

